# Renovations/Extensions



## Montemar (Jun 18, 2013)

Can anyone recommend an honest reliable builder in San Juan La Union.
Task involved adding a concrete veranda and some renovations in the kitchen.
Any advice pointing me in the right direction will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Montemar said:


> Can anyone recommend an honest reliable builder in San Juan La Union.
> Task involved adding a concrete veranda and some renovations in the kitchen.
> Any advice pointing me in the right direction will be appreciated.
> Thanks


Howdy, we have at least two members in that area so you should receive a reply and some pretty good info.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Renos.*



Montemar said:


> Can anyone recommend an honest reliable builder in San Juan La Union.
> Task involved adding a concrete veranda and some renovations in the kitchen.
> Any advice pointing me in the right direction will be appreciated.
> Thanks


HI and welcome to the forum. I am a La Union resident of 12 months. I have recently been up the 'house renovation' scenario and wish you good luck. It is a minefield.

My first advice is to stay away from using the local 'handymen' that are everywhere. Most have no qualifications and less knowledge. There are very few qualified tradesmen here, as most work overseas - you may be aware of this.

But when I had finished my renos and was all but hospitalised, I met an Engineer who is one of the owners of a building company Greater Good Company in Bauang. Amongst other things, they build houses and do renovations. I was impressed with him, he did an inspection of my Electric Meter and clearly knows his stuff. Well educated and speaks good English.
If you want to find them, they on the Nation Highway, Bauang, about 1km south of Toyota Dealership. Alternatively, happy to show you, just PM me and we can sort details. You will pay more, but get a good job. I did some checking on them and they have a very good reputation.


----------



## Montemar (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Mogo
Ill look into this lead in Bauang.
We replaced the roof of the house in March this year.
We ended up contracting to a very good builder in Urdaneta City, thing is we had to house the workers for a few weeks while the roof went up.
Our intensions are to get a couple of quotes from local builders such as the builder in Bauang, do the council paper work, then start extensions after the rainy season.
Montey


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Montemar said:


> Thanks Mogo
> Ill look into this lead in Bauang.
> We replaced the roof of the house in March this year.
> We ended up contracting to a very good builder in Urdaneta City, thing is we had to house the workers for a few weeks while the roof went up.
> ...


No problems, if you need further help, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Montemar said:


> Can anyone recommend an honest reliable builder in San Juan La Union.
> Task involved adding a concrete veranda and some renovations in the kitchen.
> Any advice pointing me in the right direction will be appreciated.
> Thanks


Hi Montemar, firstly welcome to the forum, plenty of info if you search. I like Mogo will be living in your area early next year, Tammocalao about 4 kms from the wet market in Bacnotan a little further north from San Juan. We have a house there that we want to extend onto but to date have not found any builders.
As Mogo said good luck. Decent tradies appear to be hard to find but other members on this site advised me to simply look at the houses being built in your area and if they seem to know what they are doing then approach them.
Best of luck and we may catch up next year.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Montemar (Jun 18, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Montemar, firstly welcome to the forum, plenty of info if you search. I like Mogo will be living in your area early next year, Tammocalao about 4 kms from the wet market in Bacnotan a little further north from San Juan. We have a house there that we want to extend onto but to date have not found any builders.
> As Mogo said good luck. Decent tradies appear to be hard to find but other members on this site advised me to simply look at the houses being built in your area and if they seem to know what they are doing then approach them.
> Best of luck and we may catch up next year.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hi bigpearl;
Theres a lot of building going on in our area, mainly hotels.
Even the aussie bloke building the hotel is finding it hard to source decent tradies and labourers.
Small world though, we were up your way on Luna Balaoan road about one and half kms from the Bacnotan wet market purchasing precast concrete pipe rings [the larger rings] to finish off a gray water sump.
Paid a small fortune for them but needed the job finished


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Montemar said:


> Hi bigpearl;
> Theres a lot of building going on in our area, mainly hotels.
> Even the aussie bloke building the hotel is finding it hard to source decent tradies and labourers.
> Small world though, we were up your way on Luna Balaoan road about one and half kms from the Bacnotan wet market purchasing precast concrete pipe rings [the larger rings] to finish off a gray water sump.
> Paid a small fortune for them but needed the job finished


Yes there is a lot of building in the area, especially San Juan, Tourism I suppose. We looked at properties there for 3 years both on the ground and online, we watched the prices skyrocket and get busier so decided to look further afield. (absolute beach front is expensive especially San Juan)
I recently tried to contact the Aussie guy at the Awesome Hotel to see if he new of any large crane companies in the area as he's building a multi story extension on the hotel but he has not returned my call to date.
If you see any crane companies in your travels please let me know as I've googled the internet to death with no luck, Needs to be able to lift and move a 20 foot shipping container weighing about 8 tons onto our property.

If you do happen to find a good builder I'd like to hear about your successes as well as dramas.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

